# Post your fly tying desk Pictures here!



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is my desk, just got finished tying some musky flies, and dying some hair. Looking forward to seeing your desks!









Mammal Hair Drawer








Hook drawer and thread tell I get my thread and tool holder built. 








Top drawer is my musky fly drawer, middle is my hackle and pea****, bottom drawer is my marabou and feathers.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

its messy right now


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

flyfisher117 said:


> its messy right now


So is mine...... I need some organization tips on fly tying desks. :lol:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

lehi said:


> flyfisher117 said:
> 
> 
> > its messy right now
> ...


lol mines orgainized now ill get a pic when im not busy


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mines all cleaned up


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BlueBoy - me likey! Very nice. I need one of those!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Blueboy's desk is sweet. I can only wish I had something like that. :lol:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks sweet blueboy! Post em up everyone! 

LEHI post yours up


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Blueboy your desk is sick!! i dont have a dedicated desk per say, just use my computer desk with 4 computers, some stuff fromo ireland, and a little room.


----------

